# Yes!!!!!!! I got a date on Thursday!!!!



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Edit: (Now She Dumped Me!) Yes!!!!!!! I got a date on Thursday!!!!*

Haha I'm so excited! I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for a relationship, I was very open about myself and explained that I was a shy guy with social anxiety and depression. I actually met a really nice girl, she is a total sweetheart! She has a really cute personality and she's thick (I'm attracted to bigger girls) I think she's very pretty. She's 7 years older than me but I don't care at all. Anyways I finally grew some balls and gave her a call, thank god she is a big talker so there were no awkward silences at all and everything went pretty smoothly even though I had problems relaxing. I pretty much just asked her questions about the things she was talking about and was kind of receptive and made some comments and some lame jokes. I wasn't sure what she thought of me but we got on Yahoo messenger afterwords and talked, she said she really liked me and I was very easy to talk to. I think social anxiety just makes us paranoid and we usually come off much better than we think we do. Anyways she seemed more enthusiastic than ever about our upcoming date and you could tell she was really really happy. Aww shes so cute!

Sometimes now when I'm in social situations I tend to get involuntarily sort of aggressive as a defense mechanism, either that or I get really goofy or I just shut down and don't say a word. Who knows how I'll react. I'm just going to try and relax as much as possible and be more receptive. Hopefully this will make me more genuine as I don't want my personality to be influenced and taken control of by my anxiety. Sometimes I just act pathetic or like a jerk when that happens. At least I'll have some beer to help me out. Think I'll drink a couple to get myself prepared and more social.

I hope I don't blow this!!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

That's awesome news and I hope your date goes well. I'm sure you will do just fine


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats man, best of luck!


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry ta hear that Omnium11. Its not too late ta get oot of it. Stay single, keep control of the TV-Remote!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

That's great! I'm really happy for you. Just be honest and kind with her. Keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Does thick mean large? It's just where I live it means stupid and I don't want to misuse it in front of anyone.


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Does thick mean large? It's just where I live it means stupid and I don't want to misuse it in front of anyone.


When I hear thick, I usually think of a big butt/thighs. It seems like he's using it to mean large, but at least in the US, it's used as stupid too.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Tonight's the big night, unfortunately I had a really bad dream last night and woke up feeling kind of ****ty, gonna run or something to put myself in better state. 

Thick is pretty much a bigger girl who holds the weight very well, very curvy


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Well good luck man, hope it goes well  Exercise always helps my mood as well.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hope it went well!! Congrats


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well done! ... !!!


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

The date went amazingly well. She is really great, she's really adorable. I think she really liked me as well.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Aw that's great to hear that it went well! Congratulations


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Omnium11 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The date went amazingly well. She is really great, she's really adorable. I think she really liked me as well.


Good to hear


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Congrats, that's terrific news!


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys

So now we've been on 3 dates (every night) the second one I got really anxious because I was hungover and only had like 2 hours of sleep and barely said much of anything, I had a lot of really negative thoughts about myself. I was so anxious I thought that I would never be able to relax around her and therefore I wouldn't be able to have any real emotional connection. I was also way too anxious to sleep (we were at her house watching movies) In the morning I could barely even string together sentences. It was pretty horrible. Later on she said she didn't notice I was anxious. Maybe she was just trying to be nice.

Last night the third one I drank a bit and it was the best date yet. Took her home and was really open with her and told her a lot about myself. I was funny, charming and we had a great connection, I was pretty much the person I always wished that I was. We cuddled up looked into eachothers eyes and talked / joked around. I also established a good banter with her that she seemed to enjoy a lot. It all came about very naturally and so its not forced at all and is very fun for both of us. Just good hearted teasing eachother.

I'm just going to avoid alcohol the next couple dates because I don't want to become dependent on it to be myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it's going well so far, maybe you could try for lunch on one of your upcoming dates so alcohol isn't really an option


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

Omnium11 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> So now we've been on 3 dates (every night) the second one I got really anxious because I was hungover and only had like 2 hours of sleep and barely said much of anything, I had a lot of really negative thoughts about myself. I was so anxious I thought that I would never be able to relax around her and therefore I wouldn't be able to have any real emotional connection. I was also way too anxious to sleep (we were at her house watching movies) In the morning I could barely even string together sentences. It was pretty horrible. Later on she said she didn't notice I was anxious. Maybe she was just trying to be nice.
> 
> ...


Happy for you my Canadian Brotha! Only if I had your balls! Not literally.

And I don't think she was just being nice when she said she didn't realize you were anxious. It's one of the main reasons we're misunderstood, because people can't realize that we're hella nervous.

But I hope things go well for ya!


----------



## musicl (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome! 
i don't know you, but i wish you the best of luck! it sounds like things are going great!


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats. Your post leaves me hope that meeting people on the internet is not always a complete fail.


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Careful with the alcohol though. A little is fine, but don't go overboard with it.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

watashi said:


> Congrats. Your post leaves me hope that meeting people on the internet is not always a complete fail.


Nope it pretty much was a complete fail lol

She broke it off with me today. The first week or so went great but then all of the sudden she became much more distant. We still hung out on valentines day and the day before valentines day. After that she became even more distant but would still send pictures to me with captions like 'took this for you' and leave me little notes occasionally on IM. I could tell something was definitely wrong because she used to talk to me so enthusiastically. I asked her Wednesday if she wanted to hang out on Thursday and she said she was having a 'girls night out' I was starting to really suspect that she had met another guy right before valentines day but now I was sure of it. It wouldn't have been such a huge deal only that she lied about it and said she would only exclusively date me, she should have been honest. Anyways when I confronted her about it and called her on her bull**** she eventually admitted to part of it. She was out on a date and to quote her directly

"I felt much more with him in 1 date than i felt with you every time we hung out together"

Ugghhhhh it was painful. I'm just hoping that she was just pissed that I caught her lying and that our dates really weren't that bad. I became far too clingy and wrapped up in it though. I got incredibly jealous and angry because she just couldn't keep up our deal that we tell each other if we date someone else.

So anyways I'm in a pretty horrible depression. Huge blow to my self esteem. For some reason I cared much much more about this than I thought I would. I'm almost starting to think its all our efforts are pointless and we are cursed.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that Omnium,

If she's going to do that to you she is'nt worth knowing.
I understand that is little comfort to you now but in time you
will realise there is someone out there that will appreciate the
wonderful person you are and will accept you as you are.

:cuddle:kiss I feel for ya, hun. Don't give up!! :squeeze

BTW I'm thick & Voluptuous and single:b


----------



## chet31 (Feb 19, 2011)

This happens to plenty of guys who do not have SA, ask me how I know. You went on several dates, you must have been doing something right, take it as a positive.


----------



## twincities (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, Ive been keeping up on this thread now... and what a kick in the teeth...


what a bummer dude. But honestly, If you knew the outcome was going to be this way, would you do it all again?


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that Omnium,
> 
> If she's going to do that to you she is'nt worth knowing.
> I understand that is little comfort to you now but in time you
> ...


You're very pretty!  Move to Denver!!!! (seriously)  



twincities said:


> wow, Ive been keeping up on this thread now... and what a kick in the teeth...
> 
> what a bummer dude. But honestly, If you knew the outcome was going to be this way, would you do it all again?


Last night I would have said no, I felt really horrible. This morning I woke up though and I feel really good and happy (just started taking Klonopin though lol so maybe that's why) Now I'm glad that I did it because I definitely learned a whole bunch and am glad for the experience. Also I will never let myself get so emotionally involved so early.

For now on I'm just going to be very aloof

Also now I realize that we really had nothing in common at all. I think in highschool she probably was a cheerleader just judging by her personality. Couldn't really have a conversation with her about anything. I'm gonna just stick with really shy girls from now on with depth and sensitivity.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't limit your choices. She's only one person. But the important thing is she considered you, so there was a level of attraction. It's not like she said no at first and outright rejected you.

Don't look it as a blow. You had a chance if you two were compatible and it didn't work out.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

All and all, hopefully you consider everything to be a win.


----------

